# 18 ft. Gheenoe



## dafjib (Mar 7, 2019)

Dose anyone have an 18 Ft. Gheenoe ? If so how do they handle and are they much better than the 25 . How much power can you put on them ? Any one have one for sale ?


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Do they make a 18?


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

They do make an 18 call Sam at the shop ...


----------



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

Just saw one launching this evening as I got back to the ramp with what looked like a 50 Nissan on it.


----------



## dafjib (Mar 7, 2019)

Bet that halls butt !


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

I think I saw one in a video with a 90 on it. There is one for sale with a 70 Yamaha on it on boat trader. 

I love the smaller gheenoes but the 18 doesn’t do it for me. And definitely not for 29k.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

" I love the smaller gheenoes but the 18 doesn’t do it for me. And definitely not for 29k."

I like the small "Simple" ones When you pile on mods and rigging
you are defeating the purpose !!!

If it looks like you will end up over 5K+ look further !
lots of options start popping up .

But a simple Classic or LT (Tiller) Is awesome for Near shore and calm
waters
my absolute favorite is the 13 footer with an 8 horse 2 stroke when
the river is low ...


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

noeettica said:


> " I love the smaller gheenoes but the 18 doesn’t do it for me. And definitely not for 29k."
> 
> I like the small "Simple" ones When you pile on mods and rigging
> you are defeating the purpose !!!
> ...


I’m not a fan of them piled high with crap either. A lot of them look like someone got to play supermarket sweep in Bass Pro Shops. 

I want an NMZ with a false floor and front and rear decks. A 15hp Yamaha and a push pole.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

noeettica said:


> " I love the smaller gheenoes but the 18 doesn’t do it for me. And definitely not for 29k."
> 
> I like the small "Simple" ones When you pile on mods and rigging
> you are defeating the purpose !!!
> ...


^^^ 100% esp the last line!


----------



## dafjib (Mar 7, 2019)

Godzuki86 said:


> I think I saw one in a video with a 90 on it. There is one for sale with a 70 Yamaha on it on boat trader.
> 
> I love the smaller gheenoes but the 18 doesn’t do it for me. And definitely not for 29k.


Yup, that's a lot of $$$$ for a Gheenoe ,But I like the room ,I think I will get a new Tohatsu 20 hp. and put it on my 15/6 for now ,that's fast enough . Thanks ,Dan.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

dafjib said:


> Yup, that's a lot of $$$$ for a Gheenoe ,But I like the room ,I think I will get a new Tohatsu 20 hp. and put it on my 15/6 for now ,that's fast enough . Thanks ,Dan.


Yeah. That seems like a good idea. You could get a Heron for less than the 18’ gheenoe.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

For 2K the LT-10 looks like a great little boat ... I really want to run one ... and with a 20 yamaha it would be perfect ..


----------

